# In Bruges - the movie



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I remember seeing the previews for this film (2008) and thought it looked interesting, but it didn't seem to stay long enough any any theatres near me long enough to see it.

It just screened on IFC and it's fabulous. Lots of violence, a dark theme, but plenty of humor to balance the dark side. And a complicated plot with great characters.

I'd been to the beautiful, historic city of Bruges a few years ago so it make it even more special.


----------



## PaultheSwede (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree, it's a very underrated movie


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Cool movie.

"I'm sorry I called you an inanimate object" - Harry.

Featuring a most amusing appearance from the actor, Peter Dinklage, who provides such a masterful performance in his character of Tyrion from Game of Thrones.


----------

